# Two honey locust bowls



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

These two bowls are form the two sides of the same log.

The rounder one I rough turned, then stored under the workbench in a paper bag for several months. I took it out and tried to finish it but was not bale to with the equipment I had at the time. After I upgraded my equipment this spring. I was able to clean it up and finish it.




























The other half of the log kicked around the shop for a couple years and dried down but didn't split, so I turned the straighter edged bowl from it last week.














































Thanks for looking and comments are welcome.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Tony those are really nice looking bowls. Looks like the wait for the right equipment was worth it for sure.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

They are very rich looking. Amazing colour differences.


----------

